

Measuring clout (the people who spread ideas) on the web - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/09/clout.html

======
ankeshk
Any kind of clout measuring will lead to massive gaming.

Technorati attempted to measure the clout of blogs. Was gamed. (Lot of
probloggers asking their readers to add them to their technorati account.)

Twitter shows how many people you follow and how many follow you back. It is
gamed.

Digg gives out clout measurement - how many % of your submissions reach the
front page. It is gamed.

Clout measurement leads to gaming.

~~~
rfreytag
Advertising at least is honest about wanting your attention and being
straightforward about paying money to get it. Hard to "game" a system that
requires real money to play.

------
ggchappell
In other words, let's redo PageRank, but instead of which pages link to my
page, use who follows/reads/spreads/reworks my stuff. A good idea, but
probably tough to implement without some kind of standard identity system.
(What does "who" mean on the web?)

